# Death Star, Cat Piss, OG, and Kaia kush



## tags420 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's almost harvest and my stash is dwindling, so I went to piece in medicine last week and it was like going back to the late 90's. Cat piss and death star!! Plus their always top notch og. The kaia kush was a little purple and was supposed to be a real hazy high. Such a great trip I had to tell everyone. Went back today and they were cleaned out. Death star(alderaan) is soooo good!!!


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tell me about Cat Piss... I have heard of the strain but I find the name a little offputting. The smell of actual cat piss is possibly my least favorite smell ever.
I'm assuming it earned that name somehow? Just can't see myself enjoying a strain known as cat piss... or dogshit... or infected vagina...


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 5, 2012)

Cat piss smells like cat piss. I had it as kid, Was great weed. Sativa dom for sure. Bright orange and yellow hairs, nobody knows what strain it is though. Most Ive heard was it is a SuperSilverHaze Pheno but Im not sure


----------



## tags420 (Sep 6, 2012)

It has its own smell thats for sure. Unknown origin but sativa I agree. Used to get it in school too. It wasn't top shelf back then all the time like this batch was. It's been floating around the sonoma area a little lately, I've seen cuts but no flowers at organicann. It's not the most awwwing strain but it's old school for me.


----------

